# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  TMS370 Tools V1.0 - direct code reading

## Shamseldeen Victory

*TMS370 Tools V0.1  We are glad to present new application for direct code reading from radios based on TMS370 cpu.
Whole process takes only second to get original code.*  *Supported functions:
- Reset Counter (Wait30, totally blocked with "TEN" on screen supported also)
- Read Code (takes 1 second)
- Help (connection pinout to target board) 
Supported models: - Ford: 2006 RDS, 2006R RDS, 2007 RDS, 2007R RDS
- Seat: 2007 RDS
- VW: Sound1 RDS, Sound2 RDS*  *Supported cpu's:*  *- TMS370C758A (N760050BFKC103)
- TMS370C758A (N760050BFKC105)
- TMS370C758A (N760050BFKC107)
- TMS370C058 (N760050BFKC108)* 
Easy connection with 3 signals from Port1 (TXD, RXD & GND), detailed info is build in tool.
RCD PRO activation & Clip are required for proper working. 
Download it:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More photos you can find out in RCD PRO - Support section.  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

